# 60 kittens with just six days to live ...



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

its such a shame 

The 60 kittens with just six days to live ... because no-one wants to give them a home in the credit crunch | Mail Online


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

f*ck


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

ah thats so sad it breaks my heart.
i have been givin loads of more reptiles due to the recession.
i do boarding.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thats just down the road from me : (

And still people dont neuter there bloody cats!! And think its ok for them to roam and have litter after litter because they can give them away to people who do the same.

People dont seem to understand the amount of unwanted cats there are in this country. I have no idea why cats arent regarded the same as dogs. And thats its fine to let them roam and breed, even without a home.

Now these animals will die just because someone couldnt be bothered to neuter.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

_*"A spokesman for the RSPCA said its officers had visited the facility but confirmed its centres were full and a cull would not be illegal!"*_

WTF!!! All the bloody money the RSPCA has and it can't give them a donation to keep going to try and ride out the recession?? I accept their centres may be full and they haven't the space to keep them, but surely they could help finance them to keep them going???

Makes my blood boil, it really does!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Things like this break my heart  and not impressed with what the RSPCA said either.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

So in its time of desperation, the RSPCA decided it would be a good idea to go and "inspect" the home to ensure they are telling the truth and they really don't have enough room - and when they discover they are telling the truth, they don't offer ANY form of help????

Is there any contact info on that article about who people should contact if interested in homing kittens?? Maybe if the word is spread enough a few can be saved. Which is better than nothing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure if they rang all the other rescues they would all find room for some of them. We along with other rescues are trying to help out with 100 peacocks that have to be removed from a property surely the same could be done with the cats

I really wish that people would neuter their cats as this is what happens when to many kittens are born. Ive got 17 cats and every single one is neutered and has never produced kittens


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

The problem is the RSPCA in Torquay (which covered Newton Abbot) closed down some years back, and although they said they would build a new centre they never did. They now use Catteries scattered around, most of which are out in the sticks. And of course renting them out costs quite a bit of money.
Around here if you think Cat Rescue you think Blue cross which is in Torquay (which is cats only), CPL in Exeter (cats only), RSPCA in Exeter or Animals in Distress in Totness, not RSPCA in Newton Abbot as they dont really make it common knowledge. 
The other main problem is those rescues are along the South coast, there is nothing inland at all, so all of those rescues are taking animals from all over Devon. Plus the ones that take in dogs and cats dont seem to have that much room for cats.
and I think you will find the RSPCA's down here stand alone, as quite a few of them do.

I hope by next week they will have homes or rescue places for those cats and kittens, that or donations. Unfortunatly there in the same boat as allot of rescues who are also over run with little funds.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know all sanctuaries are struggling at the minute as ours is one of them. Rehoming is really slow at the minute yet the calls for unwanted cats are very high.
Hopefully the news article will work and homes will be found for them all.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats disgusting! And some of the comments really hit the nail on the head - charities turn down perfectly good homes because of picky reasons and then the animals get PTS. Surely its better for a cat to be left alone all day than put down? I mean, I understand why they do checks and in some cases its very valid otherwise they would have all sorts of scum rehoming cats and dogs, but I do feel that they are far too picky sometimes!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Rescues have policies for a reason. To reduce the risk to the cat in and out of its home. I know allot of people get cats because they think they are easy and dont need allot of attention or care. But they do, and they can get up to allsorts whilst left all day on there own.
And its to reduce the risk of that animal ever being returned. When you work in rescue and have to deal with abuse, neglect and have to pick up the pieces of someone elses mess every day you want the very best for that animal and you want its home to be a forever home.

The problem in this country is too many people "want" animals and put very little thought into what that animal needs and if they are a suitable home. If more people actually stopped to think about there suitability and put the animal first there wouldnt be so many animals in rescue in the first place.

If you get turned down by a rescue its for a good reason, its not because they have nothing better to do.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> If you get turned down by a rescue its for a good reason, its not because they have nothing better to do.


I take your points, but have to disagree it isn't always the case that rescues refuse to rehome a cat for a good reason!

It's more to do with what they *consider* to be a good reason - there is a difference. There isn't even uniformity between cat rescues as to what is a good reason, because everyone has a different viewpoint.

At lot of charities won't home to a flat! Yet there is no reason why a cat can't live in a flat perfectly happily if it's treated properly.

Some won't re-home to a house with a dog, yet cats and dogs can get on great together!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Eileen. When we rehome cats at our sanctuary we look at each prospective home as an individual and have very few set in stone policies. We do a home visit for each person to check out the information they have given us and always try and match the right cat with the right home as this ensures that neither side is in for a nasty shock


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD I WANT TO HELP....O_0 currently fighting my self from ringing!

that kitten in the 1st picture looking at the cam i want it!


oh those poor babies, its not their fault some idiot didnt get there mum nutured now they have to pay the price!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I was turned down by CPL once as i had a Rotti. They dident even bothere to visit me and meet her :censor: Maggi was the softest dog ever and lived with a cat and bunnies :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

leggy said:


> I was turned down by CPL once as i had a Rotti. They dident even bothere to visit me and meet her :censor: Maggi was the softest dog ever and lived with a cat and bunnies :flrt:


We wouldnt have turned you down for that reason, we rehomed 2 kittens to a home with an enormous cat friendly Anatolian Shepherd yet have declined someone with a naughty yappy Yorkie that had never lived with cats


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> Thats just down the road from me : (
> 
> And still people dont neuter there bloody cats!! And think its ok for them to roam and have litter after litter because they can give them away to people who do the same.
> 
> ...





marthaMoo said:


> The problem in this country is too many people "want" animals and put very little thought into what that animal needs and if they are a suitable home. If more people actually stopped to think about there suitability and put the animal first there wouldnt be so many animals in rescue in the first place.
> 
> .


I agree entirely. People think that because they want something they should be allowed/able to have it, and they don't give a second thought to whether they _should_. 

We have our kitten because her Mum was found to be pregnant when she was taken to be spayed. It's not rocket science that an unspayed cat allowed to roam will get pregnant, but it just hadn't occurred to her mum's owners. Annoyingly, they were letting her out after the birth and prior to neutering aswell! :whip:

This comment on the article especially made me angry: 

"My cat had some kittens last week, but i had to drown them in my pond because no one would take them. Sad times we live in. You can give these cats to me, I will do what needs to be done."

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1224123/The-60-kittens-just-days-live---wants-home-credit-crunch.html#ixzz0VVtCvwOm

Perhaps the idiot who posted this should have prevented his cat having kittens in the first place, and if more people did this, then 60 plus kittens wouldn't be facing a death penalty. :censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

midori said:


> "My cat had some kittens last week, but i had to drown them in my pond because no one would take them. Sad times we live in. You can give these cats to me, I will do what needs to be done."


OMG :gasp: I didn't see that - how did I miss that??? :gasp:

What an archaic attitude. I thought that kind of thing died out 60+ years ago. No animal, regardless of species - vermin or otherwise, deserves a terrifying death like that.

I'm appalled!!


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in Newton and phoned the number yesterday. We have 6 cats and room for one more. Left a message but no response yet. Their facebook page looks promising with many people offering homes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news!

What never ceases to amaze me is that rescues are full of animals needing homes and all it seems to take is a cry for help through the media and a few sad photos and loads of people volunteer to take one?

I just wonder why it takes a death knell to make people take action!

And by the way, please don't take this as a personal 'go' at you cos it isn't - you've already got a houseful and are making space for one more and I commend you for that! It's the people who don't think about getting a pet until they are jerked out of their naivety by a news report.

You've only to look at the success Paul O'Grady has on his show with his "dogs urgently needing homes" feature and "Pet Rescue's rehoming section to realise how powerful the media is for getting people off their backsides and doing something!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> We wouldnt have turned you down for that reason, we rehomed 2 kittens to a home with an enormous cat friendly Anatolian Shepherd yet have declined someone with a naughty yappy Yorkie that had never lived with cats


 Im glad not all are like that then: victory: It was sad as i wonted to help an unwanted cat. As it is i still did as i got my boy Blue off free ads. His mum was a stray off a farm and he is lush :flrt:


----------



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> That's great news!
> 
> What never ceases to amaze me is that rescues are full of animals needing homes and all it seems to take is a cry for help through the media and a few sad photos and loads of people volunteer to take one?
> 
> ...


Don't worry i didn't take it as a go! I actually had to convince DH that having one more wouldn't actually make that much more difference! Surprisingly I'd never heard of the rescue place until i read the original article, I was shocked it's just down the road! 

You are right though, it's sad it takes the media for people to take action sometimes. 

Hopefully we'll get a call next week at some point and we can give a home to a cat that needs it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And then you put up a thread (or the Cat Chat thread) and tell us all about it and post some pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> I take your points, but have to disagree it isn't always the case that rescues refuse to rehome a cat for a good reason!
> 
> It's more to do with what they *consider* to be a good reason - there is a difference. There isn't even uniformity between cat rescues as to what is a good reason, because everyone has a different viewpoint.
> 
> ...



Then you will also know that quite a few rescues use excuses as to why they shouldnt rehome to certain people. They may tell you its because you live in a flat, but that isnt the reason, there will be another reason, one of there not going to go into with you.
I use to do rehoming, I know the people who homechecked for me met some very unsuitable people living in very unsuitable homes. And I certainly wasnt going to go into the full details with them.

But I do also understand there are some rescues that do have very strict rehoming policies, but then there are lots of different rescues with different policies all over the country.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When we do homevisits and dont like what we see we say "This now has to go in front of the Trustees and we will ring you." We do ring them and tell them the exact reason why we have said no. If the reasons are very bad we will even go as far as ringing the other rescues to tell them our findings
This is a very rare occurrence though as we can usually tell during the initial enquiry what kind of person we are dealing with


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> but then there are lots of different rescues with different policies all over the country.


Exactly my point!



marthaMoo said:


> Then you will also know that quite a few rescues use excuses as to why they shouldnt rehome to certain people.


As far as giving people excuses is concerned - if they are considered to be unsuitable to have a cat, then they should be told the truth why that decision was reached, not given an excuse!! What difference does it make to any sanctuary to tell the truth??

Is it naive of me to think like that?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> At lot of charities won't home to a flat! Yet there is no reason why a cat can't live in a flat perfectly happily if it's treated properly.
> 
> Some won't re-home to a house with a dog, yet cats and dogs can get on great together!


Here's a theoretical outcome to being told no by a rescue center.For such a red tape reason.

Then coz they've been refused.They then look else where for a cat but then they see two cute kittens they like.Being kittens there are likly not neutered/Spayed.Then find they have a male and female.To late she pregant = more kittens for rehome.O-no to late the kittens have been left togther and have matured 5 female kitten are now pregant.Now what ? either they are rehomed but there pregant ? so not esay.Or they get dump sad but it happens.Or now the kittens are now at the rescue centre that wouldn't let you have the neutered/Spayed cat in the first place.Coz of the reasons above. 

So surely leting them have the neutered/Spayed cat.Wouldn't have resulted in all the kittens above being born.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Got it in one there Gazz! :2thumb: A very possible scenario!

If people are determined to have a cat and they are refused a rescue, because (for instance) they live in a flat, then they'll go and buy one from somewhere else. if the reason wasn't because they live in a flat, but they'd been told the truth, they _might_ have listened and realised a cat wasn't such a good idea??? 

They may not of course, but if one person who is refused and given the true reason why not and realises they shouldn't have a cat, then that's better than nothing.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> As far as giving people excuses is concerned - if they are considered to be unsuitable to have a cat, then they should be told the truth why that decision was reached, not given an excuse!! What difference does it make to any sanctuary to tell the truth??
> 
> Is it naive of me to think like that?


Unfortunatly yes. 

I've had to turn people down and not tell them the truth many times. Why? because I'm not into dealing out the truth which may upset or anger people. I would rather sugar coat it so save there feelings. We arent talking about there fence not being high enough, or them not being home enough as that is easily talked about and sometimes delt with to the point they sort the problem or choose a more suitable dog. We are talking about serious reasons as to not rehome to them. To the point that if you told them the truth they would become quite angry and aggressive.
We did have blanket rehoming policies but looked at each individual dog and individual home most of the time. But when you have to remove a dog from a home or get one returned for the same reason a couple of times it does make you rethink the policies and make changes. When you have to deal with it 24/7 it makes you want the best for each individual animal and no one/rescue should be slated because they want the best for there animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> no one/rescue should be slated because they want the best for there animals.


And nobody is!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I couldn't have taken any. We are seriously having to consider a second cattery as we are now at 14 (including the 3 older kittens, soon to be neutered and spayed. the 5 kittens at 3 weeks old who again will all be staying here till spayed and neutered) and we are being forced into catching up the rest of the feral population which includes 2 queens, at least 2 toms and another litter! All of which we have to vet treat, feed, worm etc and only costs covered by anyone else is the spaying and neutering which CPL are covering.
All these cats are not just strays that have been born and reared feral, but Rose, the mum of the 5 kittens (the one who had to have the csection, again covered by us!) was far too tame to have been a feral. She was no doubt dumped when she became pregnant begining of this year, till of course we caught her, heavily pregnant, and now she's like any housecat, A right bossy madam who demands fuss.
We took them on knowing that we would have very little chance of finding them homes. But all are and will be spayed and neutered and will have a home now regardless. 
Really nice tho is one of the take outs near to where we caught them, who are giving us bags of chicken every day. So it's certainly helping with my rising feed bills, already have 10 dogs plus 5 pups! 
But If I hadn't then no one else was going to. Even the RSPCA charity shop had rung the RSPCA and said who they were and got told that 'We don't deal with stray cats' 
Now they have my number and call us instead.
Having to buy our own cat traps now.
And all because someone didn't bother to get their cat done!!!!!!! Makes me sooooooooo bloody mad! It's such a simple op and both the RSPCA and CPL offer vouchers towards the cost, and many places offer low cost neutering and spaying!
The dogs trust offer the same to anyone on working tax credit, any dog £30! Hardly anything when you think of the costs involved in rearing a litter, well worth it.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Now thats just it i know the Rotti was the only reason as i hadnt even got to tell the lady about my family and so on. I got as far as telling her id would like to re home a cat where i live and my other pets. And she said im sorry we wont re home to a home with large dogs:gasp: I see the point about them that get turned down going out and getting a kitten then that having kittens. I do get all my cats sorted so we never have kittens but where i live there is now hundreds of kittens no one wants:gasp: I can now get a kitten in any colour i want for free its sad.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> And nobody is!


I wasnt saying you were.
Just pointing out each rescue organisation has rehoming policies for there own reasons. And because I worked in rescue for a few years I did get to understand why, even though some may come across as being quite strict, its only because they want the best fot that animal.
If you get turned down by one there is always another one you can try.

Most of my dogs are from all over, including two which we had to personally collect from Southern Ireland ourselves.

I probably wouldnt pass a homecheck by a large organisation now due to the amount of different animals with different problems I have. But I know there are rescues out there who would happily home to me and think that I have a very good home to offer.


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

How sad, i hope they manage to rehome them


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

If you read the comments underneath someone from the rescue itself has commented saying they never gave an interview to the paper and none of the cats are going to be dstroyed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last year our sanctuary was struggling (again) and the media printed a story about us saying we were to close and the animals destroyed. We never gave them the story so we dont know who did as they used old photos they already had


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aye, if there's no news, make it up??? 

Most newspapers have stock photographs they've used in previous articles that they can use again!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I rang a friend in rescue and she said all the kittens are safe now! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> I rang a friend in rescue and she said all the kittens are safe now! :flrt:


thats great news:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

in another forum they have pulled a fast one saying they had ringworm and needed 3000pounds worth of vet and cleaning things they also arent a registered charity sorry if this has been said xxx


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> in another forum they have pulled a fast one saying they had ringworm and needed 3000pounds worth of vet and cleaning things they also arent a registered charity sorry if this has been said xxx


 
Can i just ask, why does it matter if they aren`t a charity? I have worked with many rescues, some charities and some not and i know what goes into registering as a charity and i wouldn`t do it if i could help it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nobody works harder for animal welfare than my bosses, but they aren't a registered charity. They were told that they couldn't be a registered charity as my bosses own the land on which the wildlife centre is based.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Nobody works harder for animal welfare than my bosses, but they aren't a registered charity. They were told that they couldn't be a registered charity as my bosses own the land on which the wildlife centre is based.


 
Thats very odd Eileen as my friend owns the land where our sanctuary is based and we are a registered charity


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Can i just ask, why does it matter if they aren`t a charity? I have worked with many rescues, some charities and some not and i know what goes into registering as a charity and i wouldn`t do it if i could help it!


no i simply wasn't meaning that because they are unregistered they should be supported but they have previously lied to the public for money,, the boy who cried wolf?? x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thats very odd Eileen as my friend owns the land where our sanctuary is based and we are a registered charity


I did wonder about that Shell, because I thought your friend lived on your sanctuary's premises which I thought meant she probably owned the land. I just know that was what Kim was told - she was advised to go for "not for profit" because they owned the land. *shrug*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I did wonder about that Shell, because I thought your friend lived on your sanctuary's premises which I thought meant she probably owned the land. I just know that was what Kim was told - she was advised to go for "not for profit" because they owned the land. *shrug*


Maybe they have changed their policies as we have only been up and running for 4/5 years


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just seen this:




_
"I am a volunteer at Decoy Kitten Rescue. 

Anyone wishing to donate money can send a cheque made payable to: C.Hardwicke (Decoy Kitten Rescue) and send it to: Decoy Kitten Rescue 
40 Keyberry Park 
Newton Abbot 
Devon 
TQ12 1DF 

Please note that we never spoke to the daily mail or ANY of the tabloids. 
NONE of our animals were going to be destroyed... we rescue NOT kill. 

All the cats that are ready for rehoming have been allocated and homes are ready and waiting for our little ones when they are ready too. 

I appologise for people not being able to get through on the phone but we have been experiencing high call volumes. 

We do have a Facebook page... just type Decoy Kitten Rescue in the search box to find us. 

You can also message Claire Hardwicke directly on Facebook. 

I hope this helps 

thankyou 

kind regards 

Lisa
- Lisa, Devon, 02/11/2009 14:05"_


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They say is a lie.

But whos telling the truth i don't know, Dog's Trust say they never put a healthy dog down, well i visited them and put them on the spot, after many questions they did indeed break and say sometimes they do put them down due to behavioural problems, aggression and depending how long the dogs been there!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> If you read the comments underneath someone from the rescue itself has commented saying they never gave an interview to the paper and none of the cats are going to be dstroyed.





kaimarion said:


> Just seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got there first but no-one acknowleged my post :whistling2:


----------

